# St Martinho du Porto



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

Is anyone thinking of moving to St. Martinho du Porto area? 

Carlos


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

carlos carlos said:


> Is anyone thinking of moving to St. Martinho du Porto area?
> 
> Carlos





Are you Carlos ?


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

yes, that's my name, mr. blueskies!


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

hello Carlos 

what are you wanting to kinow about St Martinho


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

carlos carlos said:


> yes, that's my name, mr. blueskies!




What I mean is, do "you" intend to move to Sao Martinho do Porto Carlos ?


----------



## Richard Paul (Dec 9, 2009)

carlos carlos said:


> Is anyone thinking of moving to St. Martinho du Porto area?
> 
> Carlos


Hi Carlos

Yes... we just bought a condo there and will eventually spend more and more time there was we unwind things in Canada. We love this place!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Richard Paul said:


> Hi Carlos
> 
> Yes... we just bought a condo there and will eventually spend more and more time there was we unwind things in Canada. We love this place!



I think Carlos was more interested in trying to sell you an apartment!


----------

